# A miracle has happened



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It has been TWO YEARS since I have been able to say this: Conner held sit stays at back to back trials without a match in between! There were 3 trials this weekend, two on saturday and one today, and he held his stays for all three! This is a dog I seriously considered retiring from Open because he kept going down so consistently. I could not get him to stay up for more than one trial unless I could go to a match to balance out the trial. Today makes six in a row for stays he hasn't broken!!!!!

Saturday morning started off rough, when the very first exercise he was fixated on something and when I pivoted to glove three he never even budged. Passed all the other exercises though. Passed open but got hit harder for some things than I thought I would, so we didn't place.

Afternoon trial was much better, passed utility and placed fourth. Placed first in Open and won High in Trial (his seventh). But I have to tell you, just him holding that sit stay was the most exciting event of the weekend. You guys just don't know everything I've been through with this boy to fix his stays!

Today was a joke. I know Conner has no stamina, I don't know why I entered him so much. Between last weekend and this weekend he's been entered in 5 trials, two classes each, plus 4 matches. Poor boy just didn't have it in him today, ran out of steam. BUT he still managed to hold his sit stay! 

Flip once again managed to mortify me. I put him in the novice ring and two minutes into our turn he squats and starts to poop! I scooped him up and ran outside with him so he could finish out there. I was totally embarassed but figured it happens, I guess I should have walked him first (although he had already gone not that long before). We went back to finish our turn and he did wonderful work. But imagine my shock when halfway into our utility turn (maybe 30 minutes later) he squats and poops again! I run outside with him again and after he marks about fifteen times he's standing there marking again and while he's standing on three legs another load of poop falls out (I swear I have never seen a dog do that with a lifted leg!). Then he takes a few steps, squats and goes some more. I could understand all of this if it were diarrhea, but it was all perfectly formed and solid. This morning he went again and then an hour after I got to the show I walked him and he went again! What is wrong with this dog???????? It's like he was saving it up for a week and decided to unload all in one weekend!

Once again his saving grace is that when he wasn't pooping his work was really nice. I'm even considering trying him out in rally novice sometime in the first part of next year. We'll see.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats on your good work Conner! Way to go dude! 

Flip, Flip, Flip.... tell your mother I HAVE TO GO NOW! Before you go in the ring.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Conner, Yay Jodie  

Flip - you know there was a dog right here in CT who earned the nick name of Flub - why? Because almost every time she went in the ring, she flubbed by pooping! Not one of my dogs BTW.

Flip may just be nervous - nerves do have a tendency to clean things out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh boy--had the poop thing happen to me when I was a 4-her and got the advice not to feed my dog the day of the show. Don't know if I'll do that with Scout though (ok, I did but that was for conformation so that I could keep her attention better).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Flip - you know there was a dog right here in CT who earned the nick name of Flub - why? Because almost every time she went in the ring, she flubbed by pooping! Not one of my dogs BTW.


It was mentioned by several that they hope it doesn't become a habit for him to start doing that in the ring. I can guarantee you, I will go through as many books of matches as necessary before I let myself become known as the girl with the dog that always poops in the ring!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

With your description of events, I found myself wondering if Flip had more or different food? If he's like my dogs, did he get into some shredables like tissues?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Boy Conner.

Never a dull moment with Flip around!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Conner! I've been told that going down on the OOS sit is the hardest thing there is to fix, and I do believe it. Job well done!
As for Flip, well, as Holly said....never a dull moment!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer says paws-up to Flip for tri-pod pooping!
<Tracer gets his pooping and peeing stances mixed up all the time!>


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner is always so proud of himself when he gets ribbons. (He gets very disappointed when we go in for awards and he doesn't get to go up front and hold a ribbon.) Saturday he took his High in Trial ribbon and walked up to everybody showing off his special prize with a butt shaking tail wag.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Conner - you wear your ribbon beautifully


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww. so handsome...he deserves to parade around a bit!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

oooohhhhh What a good boy Conner!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great picture Connor, you look AWESOME!!!!


----------

